# If Melkor got a redemption arc with me...



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Just some quotes that I would say to Melkor, if he had a redemption arc with me (me being half-elf, half-Maia); I will add more as I go along:

*When she realises Melkor was originally a Vala, one of the Aratar:*
_"Fate can change us in unpredictable ways. It is not in our will to change the course of fate, but it may be in our will to change ourselves for the better if we wish to. That is what I see in you."_

*When she prophesies that Melkor will be cast into the Void:*
_"To dwell alone in such a place? Why, that is far too unfortunate! No matter how many times we are sundered, I shall always find a way to return to you, and you to me."_

*When she receives news from Námo (Mandos) that Melkor will participate in Dagor Dagorath, and goes to him thereafter:*
_"Hearken to my will. I know deep down that this is not the path you truly wish to take. Why do you mar yourself in such a way then, only because Arda hath been marred by your previous deeds? Do not think of it so!"_

*When she hears that Melkor has been named Morgoth (she doesn't know Feanor gave him that name; watch out, Feanor and his 7 sons!):*
_"Alas, what foul creature hath named him so? Morgoth! 'Tis an abominable calling! I wish not for such a tongue to be spoken for as long as I live! Whoever introduced it shall perish by my black sword, along with all their descendants!"_

*When she receives invitation to Angband for the first time, and visits it:*
_"So this is Angband, as you name it? An intriguing place indeed, and highly welcoming! How did you come about building it? I would like to stay here for some time, if you would not mind, for I find it pleasantly different to the numerous tales I have heard of that describe it."_

*When Melkor first knows that she is a half-elf, half-Maia:*
_"Why, there are many things in this world that are not yet known to you, and I am one of them."_

*When she learns that Melkor would be confined in the Halls of Mandos for 3 Ages:*
_"No, you cannot do this! Let me share the same fate as him! I cannot bear it to see him like this, to see him stand alone! Let me join him in the same doom!"_

*When Melkor is about to be freed from the Halls of Mandos:*
Melkor: _"You will not come with me?"_
Amaniel: _"I would like to remain here a little longer, to watch the world from afar, like I have always done."_

*When she realises the doomed similarities between herself, Melkor and Annatar:*
"_Were we fated to be together, with Melkor as leader? With Annatar and I as the Twilight Duo of unfathomable power, and of fair beauty? With all three of us as the ultimate Black Trio?"_


----------

